# Hello from Canada!



## mads (Mar 27, 2007)

Helooo Everybody!  

I'm from Ontario, Canada and I've been riding for seven years. I own one horse: Webster. A 12-year-old 15.3hh Appendix Quarter Horse gelding. We'll hopefully be showing hunters in the summer!  

Wanted to introduce myself before I started posting. Now it's off to raid the boards... :wink:


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

welcome! :wink:


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi and welcome!


----------

